# Problems at Kentucky... already???



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*UK frosh Cousins upset with role*

Cousins wants to play the perimeter? Ha. Right. Bets on who's next? Does this team even make the Sweet 16? Final 4? Or will they implode long before March?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Couldn't see article, but if this is true than Cousins is a moron. I don't thinks he realizes just how good he could be if he committed most of his time to staying in the paint. Sure he can step out every now and then, but a kid his size should stay inside 95%+ of the time.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

hahahh


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Not sending a good message to NBA teams either. Teams want the next Oden/Lopez type player, not the next Barganini.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

If Cousins is pulling down rebounds like that he shouldnt be complaining. First of all Cal is smart and he isnt just going to station Cousins on the block all year. Second, if Cousins is pulling down boards like that UK is going to be very difficult to beat. Third, NBA scouts are going to be drooling over Cousins if he can rebound like that in addition to what he can already do.

Cousins isnt the most mature guy in the world, but I dont see this as a problem.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*'Misunderstood' Liggins finds clarity with Cal*


> DeAndre Liggins — remember him? — is off to a good start in trying to accentuate the positive in his second year at Kentucky. He's made a positive first impression on first-year Kentucky Coach John Calipari.
> 
> "He is inspired to be playing right now," Calipari said as the fall semester began.
> 
> This follows a decidedly negative first season for UK. As signature moments go, Liggins seemed to be signing a deportation document with his.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

thats a shame because Cousins has as much talent as anyone in his class including Wall and Favors
In fact talent wise he is top 5 in all of NCAA imo


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

John Wall might be ineligible because his AAU coach is/was a certified agent.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

this isn't new information. why is all of a sudden a problem now?


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

TM said:


> this isn't new information. why is all of a sudden a problem now?


Thats how the NCAA rolls, late as usual.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TM said:


> this isn't new information. why is all of a sudden a problem now?


I don't know, because the NCAA and UK have been investigating it for months and it looks like he's not gonna make eligibility?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Ive had such mixed feelings about Cal being at Kentucky. Kentucky has been one of my favorite schools to cheer for outside of LSU for over a decade. I liked Tubby Smith and thought he was a fantastic coach but couldn't maximize his players ability and constantly neutered the talent of his players. Ive felt since Cal took over that the program would make a rebound due to his fame and style but I have always thought that a high profile school like UK would actually expose Calipari. He isn't a coach...he's an incredible sales executive that happens to know a few things about basketball.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> I don't know, because the NCAA and UK have been investigating it for months and it looks like he's not gonna make eligibility?


how long does it take to find out a guy's a certified agent?

these aren't directed at you, Nim. I just can't understand how stupid the NCAA is. There's no way it's a "we're just getting around to it" situation. do you think they're really swamped with things? :|


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Why would the NCAA not want to make money with Wall ?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

TM said:


> how long does it take to find out a guy's a certified agent?
> 
> these aren't directed at you, Nim. I just can't understand how stupid the NCAA is. There's no way it's a "we're just getting around to it" situation. do you think they're really swamped with things? :|


I think it's more that they have to delve into both Wall, Wall's family, and the agent's finances to see exactly what the guy did for Wall. If there's no financial benefit, then there's no problem, if there is, then I think Wall has to pay it back and miss some game time. That's what I glean from this article anyway

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/news/story?id=4586311


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

ya, i gotcha now. that article was better than the random reports that were comin out last night.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

I don't think Wall will lose any eligibility. I hope they hurry up and get it squared away though.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

I wouldnt be surprised if Wall misses some games but who cares as long as he is back for the conference season Kentucky will be a force by the time March rolls around


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I dont think much of anything will come from this anyway.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*SEC Basketball Notebook: Calipari praises Cousins*


> "He has been tremendous in how he has played," coach John Calipari said of the 6-foot-11, 260-pound freshman who earned Parade Magazine and McDonald's All-America honors last season. "He has to mature a lot, but he's working very hard. ... It's about the maturity level and getting him to think differently."
> 
> Calipari said Cousins "gets mad because he's not playing point guard," referring to the big man's love of shooting from the perimeter. Calipari told Cousins if he'll hit the boards and rebound as the coach asks him, he'll allow Cousins to shoot from outside.
> 
> Teammate Patrick Patterson, the preseason SEC player of the year, said Cousins is fitting in well.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

In the scrimmage Cousins brought the ball up on a fast break like a true PG. It's going to be nice to have a big man with great hands.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

No worries...

http://vaughtsviews.com/?p=1561


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Patterson getting left in the dust

*Video: Patterson says he’s getting used to new game*


----------

